# MAIL "plante" - ... ne répond plus!



## koalakicsi (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis hier, alors que la seule mise à jour que j'avais faite était celle d'airport, le programme MAIL se lance, relève le courrier des différentes adresses puis "s'arrête" ... J'ai le disque multicolore qui tourne sans arrêt, ...
La seule solution est de forcer le programme à quitter.
Depuis,
- J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.5.4
- J'ai réparer les autorisations
- J'ai placé MAIL à la corbeille et l'ai remplacé par une version d'avant hier via Time Machine
...
Mais toujours le même problème!

Merci à ceux qui ont des pistes pour m'aider.

Bernard


MacGe ne plante pas, mais "Applications" ne répond pas &#8230; aux questions sur les logiciels "internet", c'est "Internet et réseau" qui le fait. On y va !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

qu'est ce que t'appelles placé Mail à la poubelle?
le fichier Mail.app?
le dossier Mail de ta biblio?
tous les fichiers liés à mail ?


( reconstruire les bal déplacer la plist et/ou quelques autres fichiers dont le légendaire envelope index , aurait sans doute suffit , sauf si c'est UN message qui fait coincer, ca arrive)


----------



## koalakicsi (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir une discussion avec un gars sympa qui travaille chez Apple.
On a cherché dans les logs ... et trouvé.
C'était le logiciel HTTPMAIL qui provoquait le plantage.
Il semble que les mises à jours de Léopard n'apprécie pas ce logiciel.
On l'a supprimé et tout semble redevenu normal. 

Merci

Bernard


----------



## tabasko (6 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème (survenu il y a moins d'une semaine, mais je ne sais plus quand exactement).

J'ai rien trouvé du nom "HTTPMAIL" ....

Rien n'y fait ... lorsque cela m'arrive j'ai en face de mon compte mail l'animation qui tourne comme si cela interrogeait mon compte ... Rien ne se passe ... je suis obligé de "forcer à quitter".

lorsque cela m'arrive, j'ai remarqué qu'il m'était impossible "d'obtenir les informations du compte" (la dernière option lorsque clique droit sur un compte Mail.) Comme si Mail.app n'arrivait vraiment semblablement plus à ce connecter au serveur.

Cela me le fait sur un compte FREE , et un compte d'un domaine perso ... donc rien avoir avec le FAI ou le fournisseur de la boite mail ...

Je suis convaincu que c'est Mail.app qui tourne de l'oeil.

Je prends toutes vos pistes ...


----------



## etudiante31 (6 Juillet 2008)

salut  à tous !!

J'ai le meme soucis depuis 3 ou 4 jours mail ne relève plus mon courrier pourtant de par l'application amsn je sais que j'ai des messages. Mon compte est sur hotmail .
Mail de lance et releve le courrier mais rien ne se passe. Alors j'essaie d'aller directement sur le site e hotmail qui est maintenant pass sous "mail live" et ça ne charge indéfiniment 
bref impossible d'accéder à mes messages 

Une idée ???? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

etudiante31 a dit:


> Une idée ????


oui
en parler dans LE sujet central hotmail dans Mail
( énorme)


----------



## tabasko (6 Juillet 2008)

Et c'est où le sujet central ?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

tuto
recherche avancée 
hotmail  +Mail  ( repecter l'espace avant le +)

restriction  titre 
et tu tombes dessus


----------



## tabasko (6 Juillet 2008)

Merci .

J'ai aucun soucis avec HOTMAIL ... pourquoi m'envoyer la bas


----------



## pascalformac (6 Juillet 2008)

hallucinant ce qu'on lit parfois
:mouais:

je t'ai répondu parce que *TU* as posé la question ! 

Si pas concerné c'était pas la peine de demander


----------



## etudiante31 (7 Juillet 2008)

salut !!

je suis allé comme cela m'a été recommandé faire un tour sur le sujet de mail et hotmail ...
Je ne suis pas la seule a avoir des soucis avec MFP et Mail mais en téléchargeant un pluggin de MFP mon soucis a été réglé c'est magnifique !!!

J'espère que ce sera suffisant pour tous ceux qui ont des soucis ...

bonne journée


----------



## renate (10 Juillet 2008)

heuuu désolée mais qu´est ce que MFP ? tu sembles avoir résolu ton problème avec cette mise à jour de MFP, peux tu etre plus clair please ? parce que pour moi aussi MAIL semble tourner dans le vide depuis pas mal de temps et je ne trouve pas de solution.
merci


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

renate a dit:


> heuuu désolée mais qu´est ce que MFP ? tu sembles avoir résolu ton problème avec cette mise à jour de MFP, peux tu etre plus clair please ? parce que pour moi aussi MAIL semble tourner dans le vide depuis pas mal de temps et je ne trouve pas de solution.
> merci


bienvenue

t'occupes de ce qu'il y a au dessus
tu es  victime involontaire  de mélanges de sujets
----
avant de reparer

 de quellle adresse s'agit il? yahoo? noos? laposte?

quel fai ?
Quel Mail ( panther tiger ou leoperd)


----------



## renate (10 Juillet 2008)

bonjour Pascal.
MAIl fait comme décrit plus au dessus : il s´ouvre dans la barre du haut mais la fenetre des mails n apparait pas. bref la roue tourne, il semble pédaler dans la semoule et impossible d aller dans les options. il ne reste plus qu´à le forcer á se fermer.
concernant les comptes mails qui sont sensés etre relevés se sont des comptes wanadoo.fr et orange.fr.
on má deja conseillé (arg je suis sur un clavier allemand, je laisse tomber les accents c est saoulant sorry) de reinstaller MAIl, ca a ete fait deux fois sans succes. bref je ne sais quoi faire.
une idee ?
merci pour le coup de main
le FAIL : orange
je suis sous TIGER


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

Ah ok
bon 
il y a PLEIN mais PLEIN de sujets sur les soucis email- wanadoo orange ( dans mail  ou autre)
tu peux aller voir

bon comme tu es totalement nouvelle on ne sait rien de ta facon de faire
(entretien du mac etc)

quel tiger?
A jour?
de quand date la derniere réparation des autorisation?

tester Mail sur une autre session
( creer un compte OSX s'il n'y en a qu'un)

--
et la personne qui t'a dit de RE installer Mail  n'est pas maline  ou connait mal OSX
( en plus si c'est mal fait ca ne fait qu'empirer les choses, d'ailleurs qui l'a fait et comment?)


----------



## renate (10 Juillet 2008)

oulaaa que de questions pas faciles a repondre.

concernant la version de Tiger c est la derniere puisque j ai fait la mise a jour aujourd hui pensant que ca pouvait venir de la. 
concernant la personne qui m a conseille de reinstaller MAIL (avec plein d autres trucs vu que je n ai pas pu isoler MAIL du noyeau principal) c etait la nenette du support MAC, oui rien aue ca.
concernant la reparation des autorisations, ben la, pfuiii on m avait dit , tu verras mac c est simple et ca plante jamais...mouaiii suis pas dans la mouise maintenant. bref vous l aurez compris je debarque sur la planete mac et je ne sais pas faire grand chose alors  comment je fais pour cette reparation d autorisations ?
heeelllp


----------



## pascalformac (10 Juillet 2008)

ok
mais ca ne dit pas comment cela a été fait
( nettoyage des anciens fichiers)

*pour la reparation des autorisations c'est via utilitaires disque
( qui est dans utilitaires)
compter plusieurs minutes et ne pas interrompre
et à faire de preference quand on utilise pas le mac , le max d' applications fermées

**aller sur preferences systeme/comptes
bouton "+" en bas à gauche pour CREER un compte utilisateur 
et sur ce compte là
tu testes mail


par ailleurs il y a une bonne aide sur le mac

et tant qu'on y est

Très bons tutos vidéos en francais
http://rhinos-mac.fr/

bon site sur OS X
http://www.osxfacile.com/index.html

autres tutos special débutants  en francais ( divers formes de tutos)
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/accueil.html


----------



## renate (11 Juillet 2008)

merci Pascal, je vais inspecter toute cette doc et j'espère que je vais arriver à débloquer tout ça.

sinon en attendant d'y arriver, j'ai installé Thunderbird. Est-il possible d'importer tous les contacts et historique des mails envoyés et reçus (depuis Mail donc) dans ce logiciel et ce de manière pas trop compliqué ?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (11 Juillet 2008)

Alors
ssuite des conseils pratiques de forum
l'organisation 
une question = un fil 
une autre question non liée = autre fil

fil existant  sur le souci si possible 
( et 90% des questions sont déjà traitées et solutionnées)
ceci evite d'éparpiller les réponses en tous sens , répetitions

et concernant thunderbid contacts etc
je regarde ma boule magique , je lis les cartes du tarot  et... je te parie que c'est traité dans des sujets...thunderbird
( c'est fou non?)


Allez hop 
utilise  l'outil recherche avancée 

avec divers entrées bien pensées
au pif thunderbid +contacts 
 ( bien respecter espace avant le +)
parce que si tu tapes _bier und  sauerkraut_ tu vas pas trouver ( enfin tu peux tester , hein , t'es libre)


----------



## STeF. (30 Décembre 2008)

Yep yep,

je me suis retrouvé confronté exactement aux même symptômes et j'ai galéré pendant plusieurs longues heures pour trouver une solution... J'ai cherché dans plusieurs forums sans rien trouver de vraiment concluant. Comme je l'ai lu dans ce forum, la "recherche avancée" donne des posts qui datent de 2006 voire même de 2004... Donc malgré beaucoup de lectures, rien trouvé qui aurait pu m'aider rapidement. 
Mais comme j'ai fini par trouver la solution après quasi une nuit blanche, je me dis que mon expérience pourra peut-être servir à d'autres... 

Symptômes : 
- dès le démarrage de l'application MAIL, la roue multicolore se met à tourner et l'application pompe tout le CPU. Dans le moniteur d'activités, on voit qu'il bouffe de plus en plus de ports et de mémoire. 
- mise à jour OSX (-> 10.5.6) ne change rien
- reboot ne change rien (je sais, on n'est pas sous Wind'Oz, mais on ne sait jamais... ;-) )
- réparation des autorisations ne fait rien non plus

Ma config est compliquée : 8 boîtes mail chez différents hébergeurs (dont 1 majorité de petites structures) pour plusieurs trucs différents avec une masse de règles pour gérer tout ça. 
Toutes en POP3 sauf 1 mailbox IMAP récemment créée. 
Je me voyais TRES MAL virer mon fichier PLIST et tout recréer... 

Avant de chipoter au fichier PLIST, j'ai d'abord créé un autre user et testé le mail : là ça marchait (avec un seul compte POP). Donc ce n'était pas le package qui posait problème, mais bien ma config. 

A force de redémarrer l'application, j'ai remarqué qu'il fallait une dizaine de secondes pour que le "disque multicolore" se mette en route. Ca laissait supposer que ça ne partait pas en couilles tout de suite, donc qu'il était peut-être possible de le faire réagir tout de suite au démarrage.

Via une interface Webmail, j'ai désactivé momentanément quelques comptes mails (3 POP + la mailbox IMAP). Au démarrage, il a râlé plusieurs fois parce qu'il n'arrivait pas à se connecter. 
Après plusieurs essais, juste au démarrage, j'ai pu désactiver mon compte IMAP. 

A partir de ce moment-là, plus de problèmes. 
Visiblement il y avait une couille avec ce compte-là. Je n'ai plus eu qu'à le recréer (1 seul c'est quand même plus facile que 8 !)
J'ai contacté le support de l'hébergeur et on creuse le problème. Je ne sais toujours pas où était le problème exactement, mais j'ai retrouvé mon mail, c'est le plus important. 

Une fois le problème résolu, je me suis dit que j'avais été très con : un restore avec Time Machine d'un fichier PLIST plus vieux m'aurait évité pas mal de galère et d'arrachage de cheveux... 

Enfin voilà ma maigre contribution au truc. 

Bon courage d'avance à ceux qui seront confrontés à ce problème.


----------

